# Windows Vista Beta is out



## fredtgreco (Jun 8, 2006)

You can read about it here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/getready/default.mspx


----------



## Arch2k (Jun 8, 2006)

Interesting. I watched a few of the videos, and there are some neat features, but overall, I'm not sure if it will be worth the upgrade...at least at first.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 8, 2006)

Anyone try downloading the beta?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool. I'm looking forward to some of the new features.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 8, 2006)

Rich,
Will you try the Beta?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2006)

I think so. I have a hot swappable drive for my computer OS and I think I'll try it out on the one I use for Video Editing.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Anyone try downloading the beta?



I did. I just backed up my system with Ghost, so I'll try it tonight.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 8, 2006)

No Acronis Fred? BTW, I fixed my problem with Acronis by updating to the latest version; it was a systemic problem with 8.0; they disabled the feature in 9.0 rather than fixing it apparently.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> No Acronis Fred? BTW, I fixed my problem with Acronis by updating to the latest version; it was a systemic problem with 8.0; they disabled the feature in 9.0 rather than fixing it apparently.



Acronis worked fine with my desktop, but for some reason my newer Toshiba laptop would not boot from the CD. After messing with it for a while, I switched the laptop over to Ghost 10, which I like very much.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 8, 2006)

Is it worth switching to? Acronis seems to be working now for my desktop.


> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> ...


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Is it worth switching to? Acronis seems to be working now for my desktop.
> 
> 
> ...



Depends. I like the Norton interface and auto-backup features, but if Acronis works it does the job.

After all that, I guess I can't install Vista anyway - it is telling me that the following programs won't run on it:

Adobe Audition
Adobe Photo Elements
Norton Ghost


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 8, 2006)

It's like a 2-year old version of Mac OSX with viruses and bloating! Sweet! :bigsmile:


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> It's like a 2-year old version of Mac OSX with viruses and bloating! Sweet! :bigsmile:



Yes. Now if it was only 4 times the price, had almost no software, and less options than a government program, it would really be a mac!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Straw Man!!!!!111adif)A*&@#


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> It's like a 2-year old version of Mac OSX with viruses and bloating! Sweet! :bigsmile:


No. If it was Mac OS X then they would tell people that they would have to re-buy applications that ran under OS 9 but won't run properly under OS X.

It's nice to be able to build OS's when you control the application and the hardware environment...


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> ...



Nah... much better to use proprietary applications and formats that are unavailable to 99% of the computer market. Why use MP3 when you can use a format that won't run on any other system? Why not use a video format that only runs on Apple software, which itself has almost no options?

It's like if Health and Human Services ran a company.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


It just cracks me up how Apple fanatics overlook the obvious fact that they have a proprietary hardware platform that only runs proprietary software and then wonder why Microsoft can't design an OS that is as streamlined.

Can you imagine if, with Vista, MS announced that most apps that ran under XP would no longer run and would need to be upgraded what the backlash would be. Apple gets away with it because their devotees are blind in their passion in some ways.

Any of you remember how fanatical Amiga fans were?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2006)

I finally got the download going from home. I have a 100 Mbit/s fiber connection and I've been downloading it at 2300 KB/s!!

[Edited on 6-9-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm running the Windows Vista Beta 2 on my notebook computer right now. It's a bit sluggish but I haven't finished configuring it yet.

It's a really nice looking OS with some really streamlined features that I already appreciate.

I will only be using at most 2 of the 10 installs I can use with my activation code. If there are any others interested in playing with the OS please let me know.

BTW, Office 2007 Beta is out too. It's pretty nice.


----------



## rmhainlen (Jun 25, 2006)

I downloaded it a few nights ago. But with our terrible internet connection, *cough* AT&T *cough*, I was downloading it at 77kb/s. I still need to back up my computer to my dads and re-insert the DVD to boot up with the beta. 

I have Adobe.  I got it a few months ago from...uh...., anyways Photoshop, Audition, and after affects are really cool. 

hmmm...later today, I shall test the beta.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 25, 2006)

I think you'll like it provided your computer has the power to run it fine. I ended up upgrading my notebook memory to 1 GB and that made all the difference. It is a very feature rich OS with some incredibly strong security features.

The new Explorer interface is outstanding.

Fred et al: It's got a pretty decent backup utility built in.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 25, 2006)

Some cool new features, include the ability for Microsoft and the U.S. Department of Justice to engage in synchronized downloading of your hard drive contents.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 25, 2006)

You just weakened America with that last comment.


----------

